# Small Log Mill



## dustytools (Nov 4, 2006)

Has anyone else in here had any experience with the Granberg small log mill? Ive used mine a few times now and although not totally I am somewhat disappointed with it. It seems like I have to keep constant upward pressure on the saw to keep it aligned with the log which is hell on the back. The big Alaskan mill that I have is nothing like this. Maybe it is just error on my part and if so maybe someone could enlighten me. Thanks, Terry.


----------



## aquan8tor (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like the locust I milled with my alaskan. The tip end of the bar kept riding up---making a clapboard shaped cut. Sounds like its a small log thing. Could be that we're both doing something wrong. I feel your pain, literally, in any case.


----------



## woodshop (Nov 4, 2006)

I too have used the small log mill, and also had difficulty keeping the cut strait in the log. If the chain is not perfectly sharpened, and/or if you don't keep just the right pressure on the mill moving it down the log, the blade tends to wander. Eventually I got the hang of it, but it was still more difficult than the Alaskan MKIII standard mill.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 10, 2006)

I never had a problem with mine. I move the handle to compensate for the lift I get. You have to lean on it a little but don't find it to be to difficult to work with. It is sure better in my opinon that trying to cut a small log with the 36" Alaskian.


----------



## stonykill (Nov 12, 2006)

Altho I Have Never Used A Granberg Small Log Mill, I Didn't Purchase One Because It Looked To Me, Due To Its Design , That It Would Flex Alot, Causing All Kinds Of Issues. I Have 2 Mkiii 's, One Always Attached To A 24 Inch Bar With Baileys Low Pro, For The Smaller Stuff, And A 36 Inch For Everything Else. The Cost Isn't Much Different Between A Small Log Mill And The 24 Inch, And The Mkiii Is A Proven Design


----------

